
Blood and cuts:  Unusually, some Chinese want more censorship - dnetesn
http://www.economist.com/news/china/21679842-unusually-some-chinese-want-more-censorship-blood-and-cuts
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Is this fundamentally that much different than the MPAA having all sorts of
arbitrary hang-ups for rating movies?

